# Os 9 sur G4, impossible :(



## Superparati (7 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Après avoir passé ma journée au Louvre  , je m'occupe de mon iMac 17" ! Acheté fraichement il y a deux jours par pur folie !

Je dispose de Os 9 en version OS 9.04 / OS 9.1 & OS 9.2.1.
Malheureusement je n'arrive pas à installer dessus la version de Os 9.2.1, la version 9.1 ne boote pas, OS 9.0.4 n'installe pas non plus  , après avoir cliqué sur "*Installation de Mac Os*" le finder affiche une erreur :

"_Ce logiciel ne peut être lancé sur votre ordinateur. Consultez la documentation pour en savoir plus_"

La documentation ne parle pas d'incompatibilité avec les iMac G4. Ai-je raté un épisode. 
Dois-je me procurer une version spéciale d'OS 9?

Je ne dispose pas du kit de CD livré avec.
Pour information ce mac boote nativement sous Os 9 sans soucis. Mais pas le mien :rose:

Une idée?

Merci et bonne soirée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2009)

Ben oui, tu nous dis un iMac G4 17 pouces, or, il n'existe pas d'iMac G4 17 pouces qui puisse démarrer sous Mac OS 9, Mac OS X only. Les seuls iMac G4 qui puissent démarrer nativement sous OS 9 sont ceux de la première génération, qui n'existaient qu'en 15 pouces, à 700 ou 800 Mhz, sortis en 2002, tous les modèles de Mac sortis à partir de janvier 2003 (le cas du tien) ne pouvaient plus démarrer que sous Mac OS X  !

Par contre, ils peuvent lancer Mac OS 9.2.2 depuis OS X (environnement "Classic"), mais cet environnement ne peut y être installé que depuis les CD ou le DVD d'installation livré avec la machine (car depuis ce disque, l'installation d'OS 9 se fait sous OS X, pas besoin de démarrer sur le CD/DVD), pas depuis un CD d'OS 9 "boite" qui lui, oblige, pour installer ce système, de démarrer sur le CD, ce que le Mac ne peut pas faire.

La seule chose que tu puisse faire (si tu n'as pas les CD ou DVD d'origine de l'iMac, c'est le brancher, G4 démarré en mode target, sur ton PM G3 ou ton iBook 366 (si c'est bien un modèle "Firewire" pour l'iBook), puis démarrer le G3 ou l'iBook depuis ton CD de 9.2.1 et installer ce système sur le disque de l'iMac, et ensuite, le mettre à jour en 9.2.2. Ensuite, après redémarrage normal de l'iMac sous OS X, à la première sollicitation (lancement d'une application "OS 9"), OS X installera ce qui manque pour en faire un système "Classic" opérationnel !


----------



## Superparati (7 Novembre 2009)

Depuis mactracker je peux lire fourni avec Os 9.2.2 et Os X.1.5.
Le mien date de 2002, c'est un 17" 800Mhz.

C'est marrant j'étais persuader que l'on pouvait l'installer. 

Cependant je boote quand même sur le CD. Mon iBook G4 1,33Ghz est incapable de booter sur le CD d'OS ce que je comprends, mais le premier G4 c'est du mal à avaler ça .


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2009)

Bon, après vérification, tu as raison, il y a eu des 17 pouces en 2002, de mémoire, je ne le pensais pas. Cependant, même ceux là ne démarre que sous OS 9.2.2 minimum, or, ton CD est un 9.2.1 !

Donc, si tu n'as pas les disques d'installation d'origine, la seule méthode possible pour installer OS 9 es celle que je t'ai donné dans mon post précédent. Il n'a, à ma connaissance, jamais été vendu de Mac OS 9.2.2, cette version n'était fournie qu'en complément de Mac OS X avec des Mac neufs (il s'installait alors comme un logiciel pour Mac OS X, sans booter sur le disque d'installation), ou alors, accessible à partir d'une mise à jour de Mac OS 9.2.1, mais seulement, dans ce cas, pour des Mac plus anciens, qui pouvaient booter sous 9.2.1.


----------



## Superparati (7 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement j'ai couplé les info du site d'Apple  et mon numéro de série W82481RYN0S.

Je dois me procurer une version de 9.2.2, c'est difficile ! D'autant que je n'ai pour le moment pas d'ordinateur autre que mon iBook et le MBP capable de mettre à jour une version de OS 9. un autre mac chez moi, je dis oui ^^

Mais je vais chercher


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> Effectivement j'ai couplé les info du site d'Apple  et mon numéro de série W82481RYN0S.
> 
> Je dois me procurer une version de 9.2.2, c'est difficile ! D'autant que je n'ai pour le moment pas d'ordinateur autre que mon iBook et le MBP capable de mettre à jour une version de OS 9. un autre mac chez moi, je dis oui ^^
> 
> Mais je vais chercher



Ben pourquoi tu ne fais pas comme je t'ai expliqué dans mon premier post ? Il suffit de relier l'iMac à l'iBook G3 ou à ton PowerMac G3 en Firewire, et de procéder à l'installation depuis le G3 !


----------



## Superparati (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour 

Si j'étais en Corse chez mes parents je l'aurai fait. Cependant je suis monté sur Paris poursuivre mes études et délaisser un certain nombre de Mac (ne pouvant pas tous les emporter dans ma valise ^^).

Avec moi j'ai minimum que des G4 et Intel (iMac G4 17", iBook G4 12" et MBP 15"  )

J'essaye de reconstruire chez moi une seconde petite collection, mon appart sans pomme c'est pas un endroit pour moi .

Il met impossible de réaliser cette mise à jour pour le moment sauf si je bave sur un MDD, ou plus sage une autre machine plus petite 

Bref dur dur la vie pour mon iMac G4


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si j'étais en Corse chez mes parents je l'aurai fait. Cependant je suis monté sur Paris poursuivre mes études et délaisser un certain nombre de Mac (ne pouvant pas tous les emporter dans ma valise ^^).
> 
> ...



Ah, ben si tu es sur Paris, je devrais pouvoir te dépanner. Là, je dois partir, je t'enverrais un MP à mon retour !


----------



## Superparati (8 Novembre 2009)

oki   merci


----------



## Superparati (11 Novembre 2009)

Merci Pascal 77 pour tes CD 

Comme je te l'ai dit par mp, j'ai récupéré l'image de disque os 9 caché dans le premier CD car je ne sais pour quelle raison il m'est impossible d'utiliser la restauration de logiciel, il ne reconnait pas tout à fait les CD&#8230; pourquoi je ne sais vraiment pas.

J'ai copié l'intégralité du contenu du dmg à savoir Application OS9, Dossier système, documents.

J'ai redémarré sur le disque dur ou se trouve maintenant le système OS 9.

Quelques informations :
- Première partition du disque dur 40Go nommé Sonata  sous 9.2.2 maintenant
- Seconde partition de 240Go environ nommé tempo sous OS X.4.11

Le disque dur fait 300Go en tout non formaté.

Au démarrage sur la partition sonata, l'ordinateur m'affiche une disquette à un point d'interrogation. Classique dans le cas ou il ne trouve pas de système bootable. Pourtant j'ai bien copié le système qui est normalement bootable, compatible avec mon mac.

Au moment du formatage général du disque dur avant d'installer Tiger et de le partitionner je n'ai pas coché la case "gestionnaire OS 9". Mon erreur vient peut-être de là.

Je démarre alors sur le seul CD d'OS 9 que mon Mac accepte, OS 9.2.1 (oui je t'assure l'iMac boote dessus ! ) pour comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Effectivement sous OS 9 le disque dur n'est pas lisible, l'app outil disque dur me conseille de l'initialiser. Je n'ai aucune donnée important dessus à ce jour. Je réalise la manipulation et à ma grande surprise, OS 9 ne voit que 128Go ! 

Est-ce bien normal? Est-ce du à OS 9.2.1 ? 

Je me décide quand même à formater mon disque dur. Au redémarrage (toujours sur le CD) les partitions sont bien reconnu, plus une mais verrouiller qui ne m'est impossible d'initialiser.

je vais tenté le coup sous Tiger et cette fois-ci en cochant la case "Gestionnaire OS 9".

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


edit :

Pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé plutôt !!!

Je dispose d'un disque dur externe de 40Go alors bon j'ai formaté ce disque sous Leopard en Mac SO étendu compatible OS 9 "case cochée, gestionnaire OS 9"
J'installe le contenu de l'image de disque dans le disque dur puis branche le disque dur sur l'iMac et je boote carrément dessus !

Je vais maintenant essayer de cloner le contenu du disque dur externe dans la première partition de mon disque dur interne 

Par contre sous OS 9 je n'arrive pas à aller sur le Web. Est-ce que le problème pourrait venir de ma borne Airport Express que j'utilise &#8230;?


----------



## Superparati (11 Novembre 2009)

Bon après multiple essaie entre la LiveBox et l'iMac sous OS 9, c'est le mode de passe qu'il n'arrive pas à avaler 

Du coup je me suis lancé dans le filtrage par adresse Mac, réseau caché et sans mot de passe.

Une fois l'adresse Mac de l'iMac G4 rajouté cela fonctionne parfaitement 
J'ai ensuite rajouté un par un toutes mes périphériques Wifi 2 iBook - MacBook Pro, iPod Touch - iPhone et l'Airport Express. Ils fonctionnent tous ensemble c'est magnifique !!!!!

Enfin le net sur Os 9 ^^ le pied.

Mes jeux fonctionnent à merveille. Il passe tous sans exception à fond ! Ce qui n'est pas le cas sous OS X.4.

Je suis content ^^

Petit zoom sur OS 9 et plus particulièrement à son installation, une fois installé, j'ai donc démarrer le mac et que vois-je ^^ une petite vidéo à la sauce Tiger (mais très recherché et aucun style) puis un menu de configuration exactement comme pour Tiger/leopard/Snow Leopard. L'interface est des plus sommaires et peu poussé. Les boutons de type aqua sont vraiment laid !

Bref l'installation c'est quand même très bien déroulée et je dispose actuellement du net sur cette bécane.

Dommage que le Bluetooth ne fonctionne pas dessus, ce projet était bien parti mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner sur ma bécane.

À très bientôt


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2009)

Les machines qui bootent en OS 9 sont faciles à repérer, elles avaient de la SDRAM PC100/133. C'est avec la SDRAM qu'est venu la fin de boot sous OS 9 ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Les machines qui bootent en OS 9 sont faciles à repérer, elles avaient de la SDRAM PC100/133. C'est avec la SDRAM qu'est venu la fin de boot sous OS 9 ...



Ben nan, pas tous !  Les iMac G4 15 pouces "early 2003" ne démarraient plus sous OS 9, et utilisaient de la SDRam PC 133, pas de la DDR !


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, pas tous !  Les iMac G4 15 pouces "early 2003" ne démarraient plus sous OS 9, et utilisaient de la SDRam PC 133, pas de la DDR !



En effet, mais c'est plus un bridage du firmware alors car ce modèle est exactement le même que le précédent (mais entre temps Steve Jobs a enterré OS 9 dans son keynote). Ils avaient fait des économies. Alors que le 17" early 2003 avait une autre carte mère et de la DDR.

Du coup on se retrouve avec des exceptions dignes de la langue française ...


----------



## Superparati (12 Novembre 2009)

Il y a également les MDD de 2002 et 2003 roulant en DDR fonctionnant sous OS 9 ^^ (mise à part le modèle FW 800)


----------



## claude72 (12 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Les machines qui bootent en OS 9 sont faciles à repérer...


Oui : le FireWire 800 est apparu sur les Mac qui bootent exclusivement sous OS X...

Donc, il suffit de regarder si le Mac a une prise FireWire 800 :
- si oui, pas de boot sous OS 9
- si non, boot possible sous OS 9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui : le FireWire 800 est apparu sur les Mac qui bootent exclusivement sous OS X...
> 
> Donc, il suffit de regarder si le Mac a une prise FireWire 800 :
> - si oui, pas de boot sous OS 9
> - si non, boot possible sous OS 9.



Ben à vrai dire, j'ai ici deux machines qui ne bootent pas sous OS 9 : iBook G4 1,2 Ghz et Powerbook G4 "DVI" (12" 1 Ghz), mais aucune des deux n'a le Firewire 800 (et ce sont loin d'être les seules, aucun iMac G4 ne l'avait, et les modèles "early 2003 et USB2 ne bootent pas sous OS 9, les iMac G5 non plus ne bootent pas sous OS 9, et aucun n'est doté du Fw 800, et j'en passe, ça marche pas trop, ton truc


----------



## claude72 (13 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ça marche pas trop, ton truc


Si si, ça marche pour les *PowerMac* G4 (le gros machin de bureau avec 2 poignées au-dessus)...

... mais quand j'ai posté j'ai simplement lu rapidement "G4" dans le titre, et j'avais oublié que le topic concerne un iMac... désolé...
(et je ne connais absolument pas les portables !)


Sinon, il y a peut-être moyen de faire une différence avec la gestion de l'USB 2 : il me semble qu'OS 9 ne gère pas l'USB 2... donc a priori tous les Mac avec des prises USB 2 ne devraient pas pouvoir démarrer sous OS 9 puisqu'alors l'USB 2 ne serait pas gérable par le système ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Si si, ça marche pour les *PowerMac* G4 (le gros machin de bureau avec 2 poignées au-dessus)...
> 
> ... mais quand j'ai posté j'ai simplement lu rapidement "G4" dans le titre, et j'avais oublié que le topic concerne un iMac... désolé...
> (et je ne connais absolument pas les portables !)
> ...



Tu te compliques la vie, là, c'est bien plus simple que ça : tous les modèles de Mac sorti à partir de janvier 2003 ne peuvent plus démarrer sous OS 9, à la seule exception d'une édition spéciale du PowerMac G4 MDD, commercialisée de juin 2003 à juin 2004, afin que les pros de l'édition puissent mettre leur parc machines à jour, tout en continuant à utiliser leurs logiciels (Quark XPress, par exemple) dont les versions OS X n'étaient pas encore disponibles.

A noter qu'aucun PowerMac G4 (le gros machin de bureau avec 2 poignées au-dessus) n'a été doté de l'USB2, y compris le modèle "Fw800", de janvier 2003, le seul PM G4 à ne pas démarrer sous OS 9.


----------



## claude72 (16 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu te compliques la vie, là, c'est bien plus simple que ça : tous les modèles de Mac sorti à partir de janvier 2003 ne peuvent plus démarrer sous OS 9, à la seule exception d'une édition spéciale du PowerMac G4 MDD, commercialisée de juin 2003 à juin 2004...


Apparemment, ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça : d'après lowendmac.com, le eMac "800 MHz / 1 GHz (ATI Graphics)" (avec SDRAM et USB 1) sorti le *6 mai 2003* boote sous OS 9...

... et c'est seulement le modèle suivant, le eMac "1 / 1,25 GHz (USB 2.0)" (avec DDR et USB 2) sorti le 13 avril 2004 qui ne boote plus que sous OS X...

(en revanche, les deux sont équipés FireWire 400)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Apparemment, ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça : d'après lowendmac.com, le eMac "800 MHz / 1 GHz (ATI Graphics)" (avec SDRAM et USB 1) sorti le *6 mai 2003* boote sous OS 9...
> 
> ... et c'est seulement le modèle suivant, le eMac "1 / 1,25 GHz (USB 2.0)" (avec DDR et USB 2) sorti le 13 avril 2004 qui ne boote plus que sous OS X...
> 
> (en revanche, les deux sont équipés FireWire 400)



Exact, j'avais oublié celui là, qui avait été à l'époque présenté comme l'exception aux règles* (contrairement au MDD qui lui avait été ressorti plus tard en 2003 pour "calmer les professionnels).

(*) aux, car non seulement il faisait exception à la règle Apple N° 1 qui disait "_à partir de janvier 2003, exclusivement sous X tu booteras_", mais il faisait également exception à la règle N°2 (ainsi que ses successeurs, d'ailleurs) qui disait "_à partir de janvier 2003, point de Mac avec écran CRT, Apple ne vendra_".


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Exact, j'avais oublié celui là, qui avait été à l'époque présenté comme l'exception aux règles* (contrairement au MDD qui lui avait été ressorti plus tard en 2003 pour "calmer les professionnels).
> 
> (*) aux, car non seulement il faisait exception à la règle Apple N° 1 qui disait "_à partir de janvier 2003, exclusivement sous X tu booteras_", mais il faisait également exception à la règle N°2 (ainsi que ses successeurs, d'ailleurs) qui disait "_à partir de janvier 2003, point de Mac avec écran CRT, Apple ne vendra_".



On se croirait en cours de français. Finalement c'est compliqué le Mac !


----------

